# Top Ten Lists With a Twist!



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

*Step One*: List your ten favorite composers.

*Step Two*: List your ten favorite classical recordings artists

*Step Three*: List your ten favorite classical records, CDs, or downloads, that DOES NOT include a composer or artist listed on the first two lists.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Are you referring in *Step Two* to instrumental soloists or are you including conductors, too?


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Favorite Composers:
1. Beethoven
2. Mozart
3. Tchaikovsky
4. Rachmaninoff
5. Shostakovich
6. Sibelius
7. Mahler
8. Brahms
9. Wagner
10. Bach

Favorite Recording Artists:
1. Leonard Bernstein
2. Herbert Von Karajan
3. Dimitri Mitropoulos
4. Isaac Stern
5. Zino Francescatti 
6. Yo-Yo Ma
7. Mstislav Rostropovich
8. Vladimir Horowitz
9. Glenn Gould
10. Rudolf Serkin

Favorite records and CDs that DOES NOT include anyone on the first two lists:
1. *Barber*: _Knoxville: Summer of 1915/Dover Beach/Hermit Songs/ Andromache's Farewell_ featuring Eleanor Stebber, Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, Leontyne Price, Martina Arroyo and friends (CBS Masterworks Portrait) 
2. *Rochberg*: _Violin Concerto_ featuring Peter Sheppard Skaervard, violin/Christopher Lyndon-Gee, conductor/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra (NAXOS, American Classics Series)
3. *R. Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_; _Four Last Songs_; Scene from _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ featuring Fritz Reiner, Leontyne Price, Erich Leinsdorf (RCA Papilllon Collection)
4. *Stravinsky*: _Rite of Spring_, _Petrushka_ w/Pierre Monteux/Boston Symphony Orchestra (RCA)
5. Pierre Boulez plays the Music of *Arnold Schoenberg* Sony Box Set 
6. Fritz Reiner's _Spain_ featuring works by *Albeniz*, *Granados*, and *Falla*'s _Amor Brujo_ w/Leontyne Price (RCA)
7. *Britten*: _Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings_, _Les Illuminations_, _Nocturne_ featuring Benjamin Britten, Peter Pears, and Barry Tuckwell (London) 
8. *Berlioz*: _Requiem_ w/Colin Davis/London Symphony Orchestra & friends (Phillips) 
9. Sergiu Celibidace plays *Bruckner* _Symphonies 3-9_ plus _Mass #3_ (EMI box set)
10. *Rzewski*: _People United_ w/Yuji Takahashi, piano


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Prodromides said:


> Are you referring in *Step Two* to instrumental soloists or are you including conductors, too?


conductors included.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*Step One*

1. Charles Koechlin
2. Giacinto Scelsi
3. Andre Jolivet
4. Aarre Merikanto
5. Richard Rodney Bennett
6. Alex North
7. Karol Szymanowski
8. Maurice Ohana
9. Arne Nordheim
10. Jon Leifs

*Step Two*

1. Arturo Tamayo
2. Heinz Holliger
3. Jukka-Pekka Saraste
4. José van Dam
5. Paul Zukofsky
6. Antoni Wit
7. Julius Berger
8. Alun Francis
9. Vaclav Neumann
10. Simon Rattle

*Step Three*

1. Accord 202332: *Andre Caplet*'s 1923 "_Le miroir de Jesus_" for female soloists and string ensemble
2. Soundspells Productions CD 104: *Meyer Kupferman*'s 1988 "_Jazz Symphony_" + 1983 "_Challenger_", Lithuanian National Philharmonic conducted by Juozas Domarkas
3. BIS-CD-760: *Toru Takemitsu*'s 1977 "_A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden_" + other works, BBC National Orchestra of Wales conducted by Tadaaki Otaka
4. Marco Polo 8.223316: *Bohuslav Martinů*'s 1955 "_The Epic of Gilgamesh_", for narrator + soloists + orchestra, Slovak Philaharmonic Orchestra conducted by Zdenek Kosler
5. Ondine ODE 881-2: *Einojuhani Rautavaara*'s 1978 "_Angels and Visitations_" + 1977 "_Violin Concerto_", Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leif Segerstam
6. Chandos CHAN 9065: *William Alwyn*'s 1954 "_Lyra Angelica_" + other works, City of London Sinfonia conducted by Richard Hickox
7. Finlandia Records FACD 376: *Einar Englund*'s 1981 "_Concerto for 12 Cellos_" + other cello works, Finnish Cello Ensemble conducted by Ulf Soderblom
8. Philips LP (mono or stereo) 835.494 LY: *Jean Prodromidès*'s 1961 TV oratorio "_Les Perses_", Andre Girard conducting the Orchestre Philharmonique Et Choeurs De La R.T.F.
9. Montaigne MO 782101: *Roberto Gerhard*'s 1964 cantata "_The Plague_" + 1966 "_Epithalamion_", narrated by Michel Lonsdale, Joven Orquesta Nacional de Espana conducted by Edmon Colomer
10. Caprice CAP 21365: *Karl-Birger Blomdahl*'s 1954 "_Sisyphus_" + 1950 "_Facetter_" + others, Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Sixten Ehrling, Antal Dorati, etc.


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Prodromides said:


> *Step One*
> 
> 1. Charles Koechlin
> 2. Giacinto Scelsi
> ...


There's uncommon, there's obscure, there's esoteric, and then there's this enigmatic list of human(?) names.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, why not, all Earthly futility and transience included.

The total selection based on getting the best possible record collection, within the limits, not just artistic excellence.

- Bach
- Mozart
- Beethoven
- Schubert
- Bruckner
- Mahler
- Scriabin
- Nielsen
- Stravinsky
- Shostakovich

- Horowitz
- Richter
- Argerich
- Karajan
- Bernstein
- Boulez
- N.Järvi
- Svetlanov
- Rozhdestvensky
- Gardiner

- Elgar, Violin Cto /I.Oistrakh,Zhuk 
- Busoni, Piano Concerto /Donohoe,Ermler
- Janacek, Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba /Ancerl
- Janacek, Piano works /Postnikova
- Medtner, Piano Concerto 3 /Ponti
- Prokofiev, Piano Ctos /Krainev,Kitayenko,MoscowPO
- Martinu, Symphony 6 /Neumann
- Sorabji, 100 Etudes /Ullen
- Pettersson, Symphony 8 /Sanderling
- Nørgård, Symphony 3 & Piano Concerto /Salo,Segerstam


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

*Composers:*
Beethoven
Sibelius
Mozart
Brahms
Tchaikovsky
Haydn
R. Strauss
Schubert
Bruckner
Bach

*Performers:*
Herbert von Karajan
Sir John Eliot Gardiner
Sir Colin Davis
Adam Fischer
Víkingur Ólafsson
Christian Ferras
Jacqueline Du Pre
Daniel Barenboim
Mstislav Rostropovich
Diogenes Quartet

*Recordings not featured above:*
Seiji Ozawa/BPO Prokofiev Complete Symphonies (esp. 1)
Michael Sanderling/Dresdner Philharmonie Shostakovich Complete Symphonies
Robert Hanson/Elgin Symphony Orchestra Aaron Copland The Tender Land Suite
Leonard Bernstein/VPO Mahler Symphony No. 6
Charles Munch/BSO Saint-Saens Symphony No 3 "Orgel"
Valery Gergiev/LSO Scriabin Complete Symphonies
Paavo Jarvi/Frankfurt Radio Symphony Schmidt Complete Symphonies
Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin Handel Concerto Grossi 
Marek Janowski/Rundfunk Sinfonorchester Berlin Wagner Overtures Preludes and Orchestral Excerpts
Theodore Kuchar/Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra Nielsen Complete Symphonies


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Composers:
1. Bach
2. Brahms
3. Mahler
4. Schubert
5. Sibelius
6. Chopin
7. Ravel
8. Beethoven
9. Dvorak
10. Shostakovich

Performers
1. Wilhelm Furtwängler
2. John Barbirolli
3. Sviatoslav Richter
4. Emil Gilels
5. Leonard Bernstein
6. Alfred Cortot
7. Otto Klemperer
8. Mitsuko Uchida
9. Maria Callas
10. Eugen Jochum

Recordings that do not include any of the above (these are in no particular order)
1. Mozart - The Late Symphonies: Bruno Walter (1960)
2. Mozart - Requiem: Karl Böhm (DG)
3. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8: Carlo Maria Giulini
4. Bruckner - Symphony No. 7: Herbert von Karajan (1989)
5. Strauss - Four Last Songs: Jessye Norman/Kurt Masur
6. Faure - Requiem: John Rutter
7. Liszt - Sonata in B Minor: Krystian Zimerman
8. Bartok - The String Quartets: Takacs Quartet
9. Tchaikovsky - Symphonies 4-6: Evgeny Mravinsky (1960)
10. Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade: Valery Gergiev


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Composers:
1. Ludwig van Beethoven.
2. Gustav Mahler.
3. Anton Bruckner.
4. Robert Schumann.
5. Franz Schubert.
6. Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky.
7. Johannes Brahms.
8. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.
9. Sergei Prokofiev.
10. Ralph Vaughan Williams.

Performers (in no particular order):
Bud Herseth
Rainer Küchl
Sir Georg Solti
Sir Adrian Boult
Herbert von Karajan
Leonard Bernstein
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Anne Sophie Mutter
Evgeny Kissin
Luciano Pavarotti

Recording not including any above
_(Made my life difficult, I just realized I have to take whole Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Chicago Symphony Orchestra out, because I have both Rainer Küchl of VPO and Bud Herseth of CSO in performers list) _
(In no particular order)
Elgar, Symphony No. 1, Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim.
Sibelius, Symphonies 1-7, LSO, Sir Colin Davis.
Rakhmaninof, Piano Concerto 3, NYPO, Vladimir Horowitz, Zubin Mehta.
R, Strauss, Also Sprach, Zarathustra, BPO, Lorin Maazel.
Verdi, Un Ballo in Maschera, Arroyo, Domino, Cappuccilli, Cossotto, Grist, New Philharmonia Orch., Riccardo Muti.
Bach, Sonatas and Partitas, Sir Yehudi Menuhin.
Haydn, London Symphonies and The Seasons, RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.
Elgar, Enigma Variations, RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.
Stravinsky, Le Sacre de Printemps, BSO, Seji Ozawa.
Wagner, Overtures, Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------

